# Dylan piccies



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Just a few grauitous Dylan pics for you all... His new collar and tag came today  You can see it in last couple of piccies

Playing "boo" with Mummy... it usually shortly after this stage that he jumps at me...










My boyfriend took this while I was snoozing one cold Saturday morning










Dylan has a fascination with water










awwwww










Very cute pic gone wrong - Dylan was sitting sniffing my flowers til I got camera lol










see his tag??










and one more for good measure


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

I am swooning over Dylan....


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

I love the "boo" picture. Dusty also loves to play peek-a-boo, then pounces on me just when I think he's bored of it.

Dylan is looking more and more like a little lion! I love the little tuffs of fur on top of his ears!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

What a handsome rascal he is! Great pictures.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

OMG, he's soo big! Feels like my tiny kittens has no chance anymore. *giggles* OK, I still want Dylan!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm sorry but I have to have him. Sorry. The first picture makes me want to get out of the way!! lol. 

So he's getting some orange on his face, huh? Does that make him a torbie?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

He's sooo pretty. He looks so soft ... and I love his face.


----------



## ZellyMario (Sep 22, 2004)

*That is an awesome tag! Is he a maine ****? He is a very pretty little guy!*


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Yup he is a maine ****...

His Dad was a vibrant ginger tabby jazz - apparenlty that lil bit is not enough to chnage his registering... Personally I think he been lazy and hasn't washed his face lol

Surprised Mike hasn't tried to claim Dylan yet :lol:


----------



## ZellyMario (Sep 22, 2004)

*


DylansMummy said:



Dylan has a fascination with water

Click to expand...

See that right there is enough to tell me he's a Maine ****! They love water. My friend (GoddessIsis) think her cat is a Maine **** because that Isis drinks from the faucet and falls asleep in the sink!

I think Zelda is one, too. That was why I asked because I love the breed so much.*


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Water*

I love the fascination with water one. My cats refuse to drink out of a regular cat bowl. Snowball especially will dump the bowl over, so I bought one of those big jug-type bowls that you usually use with dogs...he head-butted it til it tipped over and poured water all over the floor. :evil: So, off I went to spend $50 on a filtered waterer. No more water mishaps. The things we do for our animals! 

:roll:


----------



## Petrafan4life79 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Water*

I love the fascination with water one. My cats refuse to drink out of a regular cat bowl. Snowball especially will dump the bowl over, so I bought one of those big jug-type bowls that you usually use with dogs...he head-butted it til it tipped over and poured water all over the floor. :evil: So, off I went to spend $50 on a filtered waterer. No more water mishaps. The things we do for our animals! 

:roll:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

He's quite beautiful, reminds me of a snow leopard somehow


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Thinks the mouth area and nose is very similar RarePuss


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

He's so handsome!!! *swoon* This just confirms that one of my future kitties _*must*_ be a Maine ****. They're just gorgeous.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

The first picture is so cute! 

And is that a rhinestone tag? It looks so cute :!:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Love Maine Coons!  My favourite breed  . Your so lucky to have him! 8)


----------

